# GT: Chicago Bulls @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Chicago Bulls [22-33] @ Dallas Mavericks [37-19]*
 | Monday, February 25 2008 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 8:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: FSNSW, NBA TV | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

Jason Kidd isn’t taking long to re-adjust to playing with the Dallas Mavericks.

On Monday night, Dallas fans will get a chance to see what they’ve missed for the last 11 years when Kidd and the Mavericks (37-19) return home to face the Chicago Bulls.

Kidd began his career in Dallas after the Mavericks selected him as the second overall pick in the 1994 draft. He averaged 13.7 points and 8.7 assists in 182 games with the Mavericks before he was traded to Phoenix in December 1996. Dallas then re-acquired him in an eight-player deal with New Jersey last Tuesday.

Kidd is coming off his best game since that trade, tallying 12 points and a season-high 17 assists as Dallas completed a four-game road trip Sunday with a 99-83 win over Minnesota, the worst team in the Western Conference.

“I will be nervous,” Kidd said of his return to Dallas, “but at the same time I got the game under my belt in New Orleans, so it is just a matter of going out there and continuing to build on the last two games.”

Kidd was 5-of-9 from the field and also added seven rebounds and four steals Sunday.

“He makes some passes and you think in no way will it get there,” said Dirk Nowitzki, who had 29 points. “Somehow, he finds a way. It’s fun.”

Kidd scored a combined 10 points in his first two games with Dallas. After a slow start Sunday, he scored seven points in the final five minutes after Minnesota pulled within three.

“(Kidd) set everybody up and then when they forgot about him, he took advantage of it late,” Mavs swingman Jerry Stackhouse said. “He can sense it when he has to pick it up on the scoring load.”

Dallas, which has won 10 straight at home and is 23-3 this season at the American Airlines Center, is 9-1 in its last 10 home games against Chicago (22-33), which is coming off a 110-97 loss to red-hot Houston on Sunday.

The Bulls, who had 135 points in a win over Denver on Friday, had seven players score in double figures, staying close until early in the fourth quarter when Houston pulled away.

Tyrus Thomas led Chicago with 18 points and Kirk Hinrich had 10 points and 10 assists. Drew Gooden and Larry Hughes, acquired last week from Cleveland, both saw significant minutes off the bench. Hughes finished with 13 points and Gooden had 12 points and eight rebounds.

Ben Gordon, limited to only five points on 2-of-11 from the field, said it may take some time for everyone to get adjusted.

“We’ve got new guys in and there wasn’t much chemistry,” he said. “It was difficult and a tough night for me to get my rhythm.”

Chicago lost 103-98 to Dallas at the United Center on Dec. 3, its 17th loss in the last 19 meetings between the teams. In Chicago’s only road win against the Mavericks since the Michael Jordan era, Luol Deng scored 30 points in a 107-100 victory on Feb. 8, 2005.

Kidd is averaging 12.2 points, 9.8 assists and 7.3 rebounds in 31 career games against the Bulls.



*Starting Lineups*





































*Jason Kidd - Jason Terry - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*

*vs.*





































*Kirk Hinrich - Thabo Sefolosha - Andres Nocioni - Tyrus Thomas - Joakim Noah*


*Injuries*
*Mavs:* None. 
*Bulls:* None.









​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just wanted to post some quick Kidd stats after 3 games (including a very ugly debut):

MPG: 35.0
*FG%: 0.474*
3P%: 0.250
*FT%: 1.000*
RPG: 6.0
*APG: 12.3*
*SPG: 3.7*
BPG: 0.0
TO: 3.67
PF: 2.70
PPG: 7.3

Couple thoughts:

Kidd averages 12+ assists on a team that people doubt would benefit from having a good passer.

Kidd is *AVERAGING* 3.7 steals per game! Harris may be an expert at drawing charges and creating turnover, but having a player flat out take your rock is equally effective. :lol:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm exited for this game. I feel some odd feeling Jason gets that 100th triple dub.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It's much harder for Kidd to get triple double in Dallas since we have 3 legit rebounders already.

Damp
Dirk
JHo

If JHo stays on the offensive end of the floor 100% of the time, then that's a real possibility.


----------



## NUCKLES (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Edwardcyh!

Thanks for the numbers man!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It feels like it'll happen, alot of tip backs to him and long rebounds is what I'm feeling...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> It feels like it'll happen, alot of tip backs to him and long rebounds is what I'm feeling...


I hope you are right. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I love this team.! we really run and it seems to make us more active on D. Everyone wants a steal so they can start the break! We kinda pass too much...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Stacks legs told on him when Dirk volleyed him that pass. I thought it was show time and obviously so did Dirk and he wasn't really expecting the pass back.

We play with a lot of arrogance and I love it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Malik Allen: hit a shot, took a shot later missed it RAN down court and Drew the charge(mini fast break).


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I really like Malik Allen, dude can flat out ball

Jason Kidd's line

5 pts, 5 boards, 3 assists..

triple double?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow. Hinrich gets tossed?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ive been trying to tell yall Damp is a beast! halftime 11 boards and 4 blocks(5 if the ref knew the rule)


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

SetShotWilly said:


> Wow. Hinrich gets tossed?


he was getting embarrassed by Kidd


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Triple double watch:* Jason Kidd
7 points 5 boards 3 assists


Yeah, Damp is having a great game... Stack at the buzzer was nice too :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I always thought JHo had a slashers mindset...I think he has a shooters...this might change the way I see him

edit: Ill wait for his back to heal first


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

1 board 2 assist 1 point for TD...and Chicago's playing tough


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He's been a shooter all year long.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont think everyone came out the huddle knowing Kidd only needed 2 assist, but for the better of the team great 3 pointer to seal it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Great game.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Saw the game on NBA TV. Looks like the team's going to be real good once they get used to playing with Kidd he throws passes from everywhere. 

Tonight is the best I've ever seen Dampier play rebounding and blocking shots.
Kidd made it easier for Dirk, he sees the play before it happens and gives you the ball where you can score easier.

It's more fun watching Kidd now "greatest point guard in the league."


----------

